# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  First brain image of a dream created - Science News

## Dream Guide Team

*First brain image of a dream created**Science News*And it also brings back *lucid dreaming* as a very powerful scientific tool. *Lucid dreaming* is the rare ability to direct behaviors while in a deep sleep. By all objective measures, the person is dead to the world: Most muscles are paralyzed and the *...**Lucid* Dreamers Help to Measure *Dream* ContentThe Epoch Times*all 2 news articles »*

----------


## Mirse

Oh. I thought it was an Actual image.

so...


 But in all seriousness, this is quite the incredible feat.
This is excellent.
>Rare
Anyone can do it, most people just don't understand the concept, or are too lazy/not committed enough to preform it.

----------

